# A parole ...



## PresidentLBJ (11 Febbraio 2015)

...siamo tutti illuministi ed illuminati, fans del Beccaria, cittadini dell'Italia-Patria-del-diritto, Nessuno tocchi Caino, blablabla, ... ma se facessero questo a vostro figlio, non desiderereste la pena di morte per questi soggetti, seppur alla fine di un giusto processo?

Siamo politically correct solo perchè alla stragrande maggioranza di noi non è (sinora) successo qualcosa del genere?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...siamo tutti illuministi ed illuminati, fans del Beccaria, cittadini della Italia-Patria-del-diritto, Nessuno tocchi Caino, blablabla, ... ma se facessero questo a vostro figlio, non desiderereste la pena di morte per questi soggetti, seppur alla fine di un giusto processo?
> 
> Siamo politically correct solo perchè alla stragrande maggioranza di noi non è (sinora) successo qualcosa del genere?


Non mi apre il link.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*SIIii*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...siamo tutti illuministi ed illuminati, fans del Beccaria, cittadini della Italia-Patria-del-diritto, Nessuno tocchi Caino, blablabla, ... ma se facessero questo a vostro figlio, non desiderereste la pena di morte per questi soggetti, seppur alla fine di un giusto processo?
> 
> Siamo politically correct solo perchè alla stragrande maggioranza di noi non è (sinora) successo qualcosa del genere?


QUESTO CONCETTO è LA ROVINA DI QUESTO PAESE.Bravo president.In QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA SONO TUTTI GARANTISTI....QUANDO NON C'è DI MEZZO IL LORO CULO...quando tocca al LORO CULO....VOGLIONO E PRETENDONO GIUSTIZIA.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi apre il link.


http://milano.corriere.it/notizie/c...ro-df82b9b6-b1bd-11e4-a2dc-440023ab8359.shtml


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...siamo tutti illuministi ed illuminati, fans del Beccaria, cittadini della Italia-Patria-del-diritto, Nessuno tocchi Caino, blablabla, ... ma se facessero questo a vostro figlio, non desiderereste la pena di morte per questi soggetti, seppur alla fine di un giusto processo?
> 
> Siamo politically correct solo perchè alla stragrande maggioranza di noi non è (sinora) successo qualcosa del genere?


io l'ammazzerei con le mie mani e pagherei a uno bravo per farlo. Poi me ne andrei serena in carcere.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> io l'ammazzerei con le mie mani e pagherei a uno bravo per farlo. Poi me ne andrei serena in carcere.


Quindi sei più propensa al far west rispetto alla legge del taglione?


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2015)

ma presidente che cazzarola c'entra?
a caldo se solo si tocca mia figlia posso pure mangiare il cuore e staccare un rene a morsi ...ma chi giudica non deve essere condizionato da emozioni


----------



## rewindmee (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...siamo tutti illuministi ed illuminati, fans del Beccaria, cittadini dell'Italia-Patria-del-diritto, Nessuno tocchi Caino, blablabla, ... ma se facessero questo a vostro figlio, non desiderereste la pena di morte per questi soggetti, seppur alla fine di un giusto processo?
> 
> Siamo politically correct solo perchè alla stragrande maggioranza di noi non è (sinora) successo qualcosa del genere?


Io farei un incrocio tra il canaro della Magliana e Hostel, ma non ho mai detto che non vadano puniti.
Sono per l'omicidio stradale, e per il minimo di 20 anni per l'omicidio volontario/colposo per colpa grave (incidente sotto effetto di droghe)...


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma presidente che cazzarola c'entra?
> a caldo se solo si tocca mia figlia posso pure mangiare il cuore e staccare un rene a morsi ...ma chi giudica non deve essere condizionato da emozioni


Appunto,se succede a tua figlia....se succede alla figlia di un altro sti cazzi....giusto no?


----------



## rewindmee (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,se succede a tua figlia....se succede alla figlia di un altro sti cazzi....giusto no?


No, ci deve essere la giusta pena. Se fosse mia figlia o mio figlio, prima della pena ci sarebbe il canaro


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> http://milano.corriere.it/notizie/c...ro-df82b9b6-b1bd-11e4-a2dc-440023ab8359.shtml


No, non me l'apre proprio, va in timeout la pagina. Comunque dev'essere qualcosa di grave. Ti dirò, probabilmente a caldo farei cose molto brutte. Ma anche a freddo. Brutte brutte. Brrr.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma presidente che cazzarola c'entra?
> a caldo se solo si tocca mia figlia posso pure mangiare il cuore e staccare un rene a morsi ...*ma chi giudica non deve essere condizionato da emozioni*


No.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,se succede a tua figlia....se succede alla figlia di un altro sti cazzi....giusto no?


il discorso sta su un piano ben diverso.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*Rew*



rewindmee ha detto:


> No, ci deve essere la giusta pena. Se fosse mia figlia o mio figlio, prima della pena ci sarebbe il canaro


Ripeto:in questo paese di merda la gente ragiona in questo modo di merda.Io sono INCAZZATO NERO CON CERTE ETNIE DI MERDA DELL'EST....E OGNI GIORNO mi scontro con le solite teste di cazzo che mi dicono e ma vabbè...e però....poverini...sono fatti così....!E sono FATTI COSì UN CAZZO.Voglio vedere se gli stuprano la loro di figlia,voglio vedere se investono la loro di figlia,ubriachi e senza patente......Ma d'altronde se questi etnie di merda vengono qui in italia a fare il cazzo che gli pare un motivo ci sarà...ed io quel motivo penso di conoscerlo molto bene....


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


 eccome.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto:in questo paese di merda la gente ragiona in questo modo di merda.Io sono INCAZZATO NERO CON CERTE ETNIE DI MERDA DELL'EST....E OGNI GIORNO mi scontro con le solite teste di cazzo che mi dicono e ma vabbè...e però....poverini...sono fatti così....!E sono FATTI COSì UN CAZZO.Voglio vedere se gli stuprano la loro di figlia,voglio vedere se investono la loro di figlia,ubriachi e senza patente......Ma d'altronde se questi etnie di merda vengono qui in italia a fare il cazzo che gli pare un motivo ci sarà...ed io quel motivo penso di conoscerlo molto bene....


Quoto tutto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma presidente che cazzarola c'entra?
> a caldo se solo si tocca mia figlia posso pure mangiare il cuore e staccare un rene a morsi ...ma chi giudica non deve essere condizionato da emozioni


Infatti ho parlato di giusto processo per l'imputato.
La domanda è: la condanna che subiranno i due (ammesso che la subiscano) potrà ragionevolmente essere considerata "giusta" in relazione al danno e alle sofferenze provocate? 
Potrà essere considerata commisurata al reato commesso?
Davvero rappresenterà una misura tesa al ravvedimento del condannati (stiamo parlando di 30enni, non 11enni)?
Davvero rappresenterà un deterrente per chi desiderasse emulare?


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto:in questo paese di merda la gente ragiona in questo modo di merda.Io sono INCAZZATO NERO CON CERTE ETNIE DI MERDA DELL'EST....E OGNI GIORNO mi scontro con le solite teste di cazzo che mi dicono e ma vabbè...e però....poverini...sono fatti così....!E sono FATTI COSì UN CAZZO.Voglio vedere se gli stuprano la loro di figlia,voglio vedere se investono la loro di figlia,ubriachi e senza patente......Ma d'altronde se questi etnie di merda vengono qui in italia a fare il cazzo che gli pare un motivo ci sarà...ed io quel motivo penso di conoscerlo molto bene....


:up:


----------



## rewindmee (11 Febbraio 2015)

Per salvare un figlio, ci si butta senza riflettere nel fuoco od ovunque.
Se è troppo tardi e c'è un colpevole, quel colpevole è CARNE MORTA.
Poi sto in galera, ma è carne morta.

Detto questo, io aumenterei le pene e farei in modo che siano certe, per determinati delitti (una volta che sia certa la colpevolezza).

1) Violenza sessuale su minori: non meno di 40 anni di galera
2) Omicidio volontario: non meno di 30 anni di galera
3) Violenza sessuale su maggiorenni: non meno di 20 anni di galera
4) Omicidio non volontario ma sotto l'effetto di droga/alcol: non meno di 20 anni di galera


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Infatti ho parlato di giusto processo per l'imputato.
> La domanda è: la condanna che subiranno i due (ammesso la subiranno) potrà ragionevolmente essere considerata "giusta" in relazione al danno e alle sofferenze provocate?
> Potrà essere considerata commisurata al reato commesso?
> Davvero rappresenterà una misura tesa al ravvedimento del condannati (stiamo parlando di 30enni, non 11enni)?
> Davvero rappresenterà un deterrente per chi desiderasse emulare?


President.....president.....!Io odio Corona....ma in italia CORONA SI STA FACENDO 8 ANNI....e STASI GIRA LIBERAMENTE PER STRADA...tu HAI CAPITO IN CHE PAESE VIVIAMO?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...siamo tutti illuministi ed illuminati, fans del Beccaria, cittadini dell'Italia-Patria-del-diritto, Nessuno tocchi Caino, blablabla, ... ma se facessero questo a vostro figlio, non desiderereste la pena di morte per questi soggetti, seppur alla fine di un giusto processo?
> 
> Siamo politically correct solo perchè alla stragrande maggioranza di noi non è (sinora) successo qualcosa del genere?


Sono la persona meno adatta per fare un commento. Sono conosciuto come chi spesso usa le mani. 

Le circostanze del caso, per quieto vivere del e nel forum mi hanno portato a mediare per abolire la violenza.

Nella realtà continuo a essere quello che sono. D'altronde la realtà mi appartiene, il forum è una circostanza di facciata che abbellisce chi vuole essere abbellito. 

Ok, ora posso rispondere: non so quello che farei, mi dovrei trovare nella situazione. Sicuramente se mi trovo tra le mani chi ha osato toccare mio figlio in qualsiasi maniera, lo distruggo.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono la persona meno adatta per fare un commento. Sono conosciuto come chi spesso usa le mani.
> 
> Le circostanze del caso, per quieto vivere del e nel forum mi hanno portato a mediare per abolire la violenza.
> 
> ...


Ma che c'entra?tu usi le mani per altri motivi...


----------



## rewindmee (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto:in questo paese di merda la gente ragiona in questo modo di merda.Io sono INCAZZATO NERO CON CERTE ETNIE DI MERDA DELL'EST....E OGNI GIORNO mi scontro con le solite teste di cazzo che mi dicono e ma vabbè...e però....poverini...sono fatti così....!E sono FATTI COSì UN CAZZO.Voglio vedere se gli stuprano la loro di figlia,voglio vedere se investono la loro di figlia,ubriachi e senza patente......Ma d'altronde se questi etnie di merda vengono qui in italia a fare il cazzo che gli pare un motivo ci sarà...ed io quel motivo penso di conoscerlo molto bene....


Il motivo è semplice.
Se fai certe cose in Romania, ti inculano con la sabbia.
Qui non ti fanno niente, spesso perchè non ti trovano.
Non ti trovano perchè non c'è abbastanza polizia, e non è comunque efficiente.
Non c'è polizia perchè c'è un'evasione pazzesca.
Agli evasori darei LUSTRI di galera, da 5 anni in su.
Tempo un anno i criminali stranieri starebbero al loro paese.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...siamo tutti illuministi ed illuminati, fans del Beccaria, cittadini dell'Italia-Patria-del-diritto, Nessuno tocchi Caino, blablabla, ... ma se facessero questo a vostro figlio, non desiderereste la pena di morte per questi soggetti, seppur alla fine di un giusto processo?
> 
> Siamo politically correct solo perchè alla stragrande maggioranza di noi non è (sinora) successo qualcosa del genere?



no, sono contraria all'omicidio di Stato, ma favorevole all'ergastolo (che da noi purtroppo non c'è più)


----------



## sienne (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto:in questo paese di merda la gente ragiona in questo modo di merda.Io sono INCAZZATO NERO CON CERTE ETNIE DI MERDA DELL'EST....E OGNI GIORNO mi scontro con le solite teste di cazzo che mi dicono e ma vabbè...e però....poverini...sono fatti così....!E sono FATTI COSì UN CAZZO.Voglio vedere se gli stuprano la loro di figlia,voglio vedere se investono la loro di figlia,ubriachi e senza patente......Ma d'altronde se questi etnie di merda vengono qui in italia a fare il cazzo che gli pare un motivo ci sarà...ed io quel motivo penso di conoscerlo molto bene....



Ciao

solo per precisare. La stragrande maggioranza di chi violenta una ragazza,
fa parte della cerchia famigliare o di conoscenti della famiglia o vittima ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*Be*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Il motivo è semplice.
> Se fai certe cose in Romania, ti inculano con la sabbia.
> Qui non ti fanno niente, spesso perchè non ti trovano.
> Non ti trovano perchè non c'è abbastanza polizia, e non è comunque efficiente.
> ...


La criminalità romena si è spostata qui da noi....il motivo è semplice.QUI NON GLI FANNO UN CAZZO.In romania....altro che sabbia se li inculano con il sale grosso....e quando esci hai risolto per sempre i problemi di stitichezza.....


----------



## rewindmee (11 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> solo per precisare. La stragrande maggioranza di chi violenta una ragazza,
> fa parte della cerchia famigliare o di conoscenti della famiglia o vittima ...
> sienne


Diciamo il 90%, forse il 95%.
Spesso senza denuncia.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccome.


No. Ci vuole anche umanità nel giudizio. Il giudice non dev'essere un computer, dev'essere CONSAPEVOLE. Sono due atteggiamenti radicalmente differenti.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto:in questo paese di merda la gente ragiona in questo modo di merda.Io sono INCAZZATO NERO CON CERTE ETNIE DI MERDA DELL'EST....E OGNI GIORNO mi scontro con le solite teste di cazzo che mi dicono e ma vabbè...e però....poverini...sono fatti così....!E sono FATTI COSì UN CAZZO.Voglio vedere se gli stuprano la loro di figlia,voglio vedere se investono la loro di figlia,ubriachi e senza patente......Ma d'altronde se questi etnie di merda vengono qui in italia a fare il cazzo che gli pare un motivo ci sarà...ed io quel motivo penso di conoscerlo molto bene....



e guarda caso codeste etnie considerano zero le donne


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi sei più propensa al far west rispetto alla legge del taglione?


non mi piace uno Stato che ammazza freddamente. E poi esistono gli errori legali, etc.

Sono socratica.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?tu usi le mani per altri motivi...


In effetti è vero: Ho picchiato un ragazzo che aveva circa 5 anni me di me che ha dato due sberle a mio nipote che era almeno 5 anni più piccolo di lui. Ho picchiato un mio coetaneo perchè si stava intromettendo in una zuffa che coinvolgeva un parente mio stretto. Ho sbattuto a terra un tizio che partito di cervello schiaffeggiava una donna. W LA VIOLENZA però hai ragione le uso anche, le mani, per motivi di piacere. :rotfl:


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Ci vuole anche umanità nel giudizio. Il giudice non dev'essere un computer, dev'essere CONSAPEVOLE. Sono due atteggiamenti radicalmente differenti.



belle parole tuttavia a me basterebbe che i giudici fossero competenti (e responsabili per danni, ovviamente)


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> belle parole tuttavia a me basterebbe che i giudici fossero competenti (e responsabili per danni, ovviamente)


Vabbè grazie al cazzo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non mi piace uno Stato che ammazza freddamente. E poi esistono gli errori legali, etc.
> 
> Sono socratica.


No, no. Parliamo di caso specifico, non massimi sistemi. 
Le nostre palle (i nostri affetti) sul tagliere e l'aggressore beccato in flagranza di reato.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il motivo è semplice.
> Se fai certe cose in Romania, ti inculano con la sabbia.
> Qui non ti fanno niente, spesso perchè non ti trovano.
> Non ti trovano perchè non c'è abbastanza polizia, e non è comunque efficiente.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*free*



free ha detto:


> belle parole tuttavia a me basterebbe che i giudici fossero competenti (e responsabili per danni, ovviamente)


Free il problema siamo noi..!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> President.....president.....!Io odio Corona....ma in italia CORONA SI STA FACENDO 8 ANNI....e STASI GIRA LIBERAMENTE PER STRADA...tu HAI CAPITO IN CHE PAESE VIVIAMO?


Ho già detto che dopo che la Franzoni ed Erica sono libere abbiamo stabilito che in Italia si può davvero fare il cazzo che ci pare?



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Ci vuole anche umanità nel giudizio. Il giudice non dev'essere un computer, dev'essere CONSAPEVOLE. Sono due atteggiamenti radicalmente differenti.


quoto



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...siamo tutti illuministi ed illuminati, fans del Beccaria, cittadini dell'Italia-Patria-del-diritto, Nessuno tocchi Caino, blablabla, ... ma se facessero questo a vostro figlio, non desiderereste la pena di morte per questi soggetti, seppur alla fine di un giusto processo?
> 
> Siamo politically correct solo perchè alla stragrande maggioranza di noi non è (sinora) successo qualcosa del genere?



Se vivessi in un paese dove esistesse l'ergastolo senza alcun tipo di sconto di pena non credo interverrei
Ma visto che non è così mi farei sicuramente giustizia da sola.
sono per l'ergastolo a vita per qualunque tipo di omicidio e atti di pedofilia
E per almeno 20 anni per stupro
su tutto il resto possiamo discutere


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, no. Parliamo di caso specifico, non massimi sistemi.
> Le nostre palle (i nostri affetti) sul tagliere e l'aggressore beccato in flagranza di reato.



confermo quanto detto prima. Non chiedo a altre persone prendersi questo fardello addosso: giudice, giurati (se ci fossero) celerini, il boia!!! 
no no no. 

e non l'ammazzerei, gli farei la stessa cosa, perché soffrisse il resto della vita...


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, no. Parliamo di caso specifico, non massimi sistemi.
> Le nostre palle (i nostri affetti) sul tagliere e l'aggressore beccato in flagranza di reato.



ah vabbè...tra i miei reati preferiti c'è l'eccesso di legittima difesa!
anche l'esercizio arbitrario delle proprie ragioni, altro reato alquanto onorevole


----------



## rewindmee (11 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> e guarda caso codeste etnie considerano zero le donne


Un po' come migliaia di italiani, a giudicare dai quotidiani... e sui quotidiani ci vanno solo alcune cose.


----------



## rewindmee (11 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> rewindmee ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il motivo è semplice.
> ...


----------



## sienne (11 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> e guarda caso codeste etnie considerano zero le donne



Ciao

strano però, che la stragrande maggioranza sono proprio nostri conoscenti ... 




sienne


----------



## rewindmee (11 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vivessi in un paese dove esistesse l'ergastolo senza alcun tipo di sconto di pena non credo interverrei
> Ma visto che non è così mi farei sicuramente giustizia da sola.
> *sono per l'ergastolo a vita per qualunque tipo di omicidio e atti di pedofilia
> E per almeno 20 anni per stupro*
> su tutto il resto possiamo discutere


Abbiamo scritto quasi la stessa cosa


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*

E di oggi la richiesta  di mitigare la sentenza per QUEL PEZZO DI MERDA DI PAROLISI,non C'è CRUDELTà.....!Fatemi capire uccidere una donna con 35 coltellate.....non significa essere crudeli?NON C'è CRUDELTà?DOpo 40 coltellate si?MA PORCA PUTTANA ADESSO DITEMI CHE QUESTO PAESE NON è UN PAESE DI MERDA SU...convincetemi....


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Un po' come migliaia di italiani, a giudicare dai quotidiani... e sui quotidiani ci vanno solo alcune cose.



che in Italia sia purtroppo piuttosto diffusa la violenza sulle donne è vero, tuttavia io mi riferivo alla mentalità 
per es. le donne albanesi escono solo se lo dice il marito, non possono contraddirlo, non possono anche solo parlare da sole con uomini, vengono ancora date in spose dal padre etc. etc.


----------



## rewindmee (11 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> che in Italia sia purtroppo piuttosto diffusa la violenza sulle donne è vero, tuttavia io mi riferivo alla mentalità
> per es. le donne albanesi escono solo se lo dice il marito, non possono contraddirlo, non possono anche solo parlare da sole con uomini, vengono ancora date in spose dal padre etc. etc.


Ah, come succedeva in Italia fino all'altro ieri (storico, intendo)?
In milioni di case italiane, oggi, volano schiaffoni. Lo sai?


----------



## Vipera gentile (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...siamo tutti illuministi ed illuminati, fans del Beccaria, cittadini dell'Italia-Patria-del-diritto, Nessuno tocchi Caino, blablabla, ... ma se facessero questo a vostro figlio, non desiderereste la pena di morte per questi soggetti, seppur alla fine di un giusto processo?
> 
> Siamo politically correct solo perchè alla stragrande maggioranza di noi non è (sinora) successo qualcosa del genere?


A me basterebbe ci fosse la certezza della pena. Se viene comminato un ergastolo, che ergastolo sia, con nessuno sconto di pena per nessun motivo al mondo.

Chiaro che parlo da persona non coinvolta nella faccenda. Capitasse anche un millesimo di quello descritto nell'articolo a una delle mie figlie non risponderei delle mie azioni.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ah, *come succedeva in Italia fino all'altro ieri* (storico, intendo)?
> In milioni di case italiane, oggi, volano schiaffoni. Lo sai?


il tempo passa non invano, evidentemente


----------



## sienne (11 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

ma il punto è, che le violenze sessuali sono violenze di CASA nostra. 
Che poi ci siano pure altri, certo che è vero. Ma prevalentemente non è così. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E di oggi la richiesta di mitigare la sentenza per QUEL PEZZO DI MERDA DI PAROLISI,non C'è CRUDELTà.....!Fatemi capire uccidere una donna con 35 coltellate.....non significa essere crudeli?NON C'è CRUDELTà?DOpo 40 coltellate si?MA PORCA PUTTANA ADESSO DITEMI CHE QUESTO PAESE NON è UN PAESE DI MERDA SU...convincetemi....


Quoto tutto. Vabbè, ti quoto a prescindere per tutto il thread.


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

il punto è:
ammazzare chi ammazza è la legge del taglione. A questo punto se ha accoltellato, idem, bruciato vivo, idem...
A quello del acido sarebbe da trattarlo con l'acido. A quello che ammazza di botte idem... 
Mi sembra che chiedere questo allo Stato sia mettersi al livello di società poco evolute. Società che poi non hanno livelli più bassi di violenza, con questo sistema, anzi.

Ergastolo vero, ossia buttare la chiave: solo in casi che non sia possibile la riabilitazione, e siano un pericolo per la società, ma stabilito tutto seriamente (immagino che saranno: sociopatici, pedofili, etc) In questi casi è sacrosanto, per difenderci. 

Gli Stati Uniti hanno in più stati la pena di morte. La violenza e la sicurezza cittadina non ne hanno giovato. È un discorso più ampio: per fare un esempio, Facebook, americana, non tollera foto con capezzoli femminili, ma si tollera filmati con torture vere ad animali. Se si denunciano le prime, le ritira e se si è recidivi sospendono l'account, nel secondo caso se si denuncia risponde che non viola nessuna regola di fb.


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...siamo tutti illuministi ed illuminati, fans del Beccaria, cittadini dell'Italia-Patria-del-diritto, Nessuno tocchi Caino, blablabla, ... ma se facessero questo a vostro figlio, non desiderereste la pena di morte per questi soggetti, seppur alla fine di un giusto processo?
> 
> Siamo politically correct solo perchè alla stragrande maggioranza di noi non è (sinora) successo qualcosa del genere?


tutti illuministi ed illuminati anche no.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> il punto è:
> ammazzare chi ammazza è la legge del taglione. A questo punto se ha accoltellato, idem, bruciato vivo, idem...
> A quello del acido sarebbe da trattarlo con l'acido. A quello che ammazza di botte idem...
> Mi sembra che chiedere questo allo Stato sia mettersi al livello di società poco evolute. Società che poi non hanno livelli più bassi di violenza, con questo sistema, anzi.
> ...


Drusilla il problema è più vasto.Sono contrario alla pena di morte,non mi piace l'idea di dare l'ergastolo a qualcuno e doverlo pure mantenere....!Non mi piace che dobbiamo mantenere nelle nostre patrie galere delinquenti,rumeni,albanesi,slavi,ecc.Devono cambiare le leggi,deve cambiare questo stato,dobbiamo cmabiare noi.Affanculo questo garantismo del cazzo.DOBBIAMO ESSERE GARANTISTI CON LE PERSONE ONESTE NON CON I CRIMINALI,AI CRIMINALI COME STATO ITALIANO NON DOBBIAMO GARANTIRE UN CAZZO.QUESTO STATO DEVE TORNARE AD ESSERE UNO STATO DI DIRITTO.PRIMA SI AIUTANO GLI ITALIANI POI SE C'è POSSIBILITà SI AIUTANO GLI ALTRI.ADESSO SIAMO NELLA CONDIZIONE DI NON POTER AIUTARE NESSUNO.Quindi fuori dal cazzo tutti.Ma è possibile che hanno più diritti cittadini non italiani che noi italiani?ma CHE MERDA DI STATO è UNO STATO CHE NON GRANTISCE I PROPRI CITTADINI?Gli extracomunitari vogliono la casa ed un lavoro?bene prima si da la casa ed il lavoro a chi è ntao qui poi si vede.Vuoi venire in italia?bene sei nella CONDIZIONE DI POTERTI MANTENERE?HAI UN LAVORO?QUANTI SOLDI HAI?ALLORA ENTRI,IN CASO CONTRARIO VAI AFFANCULO.GUIDI UBRIACO E SENZA PATENTE?TI FAI 20 ANNI...NON MI FREGA CAZZI,HAI ACCETTATO IL RISCHIO DI UCCIDERE QUALCUNO SENZA PATENTE E UBRIACO.Ed invece questo è diventato un paese di imbelli,di perbenisti,di garantisti di questo cazzo.


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Drusilla il problema è più vasto.Sono contrario alla pena di morte,non mi piace l'idea di dare l'ergastolo a qualcuno e doverlo pure mantenere....!Non mi piace che dobbiamo mantenere nelle nostre patrie galere delinquenti,rumeni,albanesi,slavi,ecc.Devono cambiare le leggi,deve cambiare questo stato,dobbiamo cmabiare noi.Affanculo questo garantismo del cazzo.DOBBIAMO ESSERE GARANTISTI CON LE PERSONE ONESTE NON CON I CRIMINALI,AI CRIMINALI COME STATO ITALIANO NON DOBBIAMO GARANTIRE UN CAZZO.QUESTO STATO DEVE TORNARE AD ESSERE UNO STATO DI DIRITTO.PRIMA SI AIUTANO GLI ITALIANI POI SE C'è POSSIBILITà SI AIUTANO GLI ALTRI.ADESSO SIAMO NELLA CONDIZIONE DI NON POTER AIUTARE NESSUNO.Quindi fuori dal cazzo tutti.Ma è possibile che hanno più diritti cittadini non italiani che noi italiani?ma CHE MERDA DI STATO è UNO STATO CHE NON GRANTISCE I PROPRI CITTADINI?Gli extracomunitari vogliono la casa ed un lavoro?bene prima si da la casa ed il lavoro a chi è ntao qui poi si vede.Vuoi venire in italia?bene sei nella CONDIZIONE DI POTERTI MANTENERE?HAI UN LAVORO?QUANTI SOLDI HAI?ALLORA ENTRI,IN CASO CONTRARIO VAI AFFANCULO.GUIDI UBRIACO E SENZA PATENTE?TI FAI 20 ANNI...NON MI FREGA CAZZI,HAI ACCETTATO IL RISCHIO DI UCCIDERE QUALCUNO SENZA PATENTE E UBRIACO.Ed invece questo è diventato un paese di imbelli,di perbenisti,di garantisti di questo cazzo.


ti apprezzo molto perché sei autentico e sincero, e credi a quello che scrivi. Sicuramente sei una brava persona e non hai mai fatto male a una mosca. Ma frasi e concetti fatti, bufale, slogan, manipolazioni, etc mi annoiano o mi spaventano, dipende della giornata.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*No*



drusilla ha detto:


> ti apprezzo molto perché sei autentico e sincero, e credi a quello che scrivi. Sicuramente sei una brava persona e non hai mai fatto male a una mosca. Ma frasi e concetti fatti, bufale, slogan, manipolazioni, etc mi annoiano o mi spaventano, dipende della giornata.


Autentico e sincero?forse,brava persona?forse,non ho mai fatto male a qualcuno a gratis....!Non sono slogan,sono solo uno che si è rotto i coglioni.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Drusilla il problema è più vasto.Sono contrario alla pena di morte,non mi piace l'idea di dare l'ergastolo a qualcuno e doverlo pure mantenere....!Non mi piace che dobbiamo mantenere nelle nostre patrie galere delinquenti,rumeni,albanesi,slavi,ecc.Devono cambiare le leggi,deve cambiare questo stato,dobbiamo cmabiare noi.Affanculo questo garantismo del cazzo.DOBBIAMO ESSERE GARANTISTI CON LE PERSONE ONESTE NON CON I CRIMINALI,AI CRIMINALI COME STATO ITALIANO NON DOBBIAMO GARANTIRE UN CAZZO.QUESTO STATO DEVE TORNARE AD ESSERE UNO STATO DI DIRITTO.PRIMA SI AIUTANO GLI ITALIANI POI SE C'è POSSIBILITà SI AIUTANO GLI ALTRI.ADESSO SIAMO NELLA CONDIZIONE DI NON POTER AIUTARE NESSUNO.Quindi fuori dal cazzo tutti.Ma è possibile che hanno più diritti cittadini non italiani che noi italiani?ma CHE MERDA DI STATO è UNO STATO CHE NON GRANTISCE I PROPRI CITTADINI?Gli extracomunitari vogliono la casa ed un lavoro?bene prima si da la casa ed il lavoro a chi è ntao qui poi si vede.Vuoi venire in italia?bene sei nella CONDIZIONE DI POTERTI MANTENERE?HAI UN LAVORO?QUANTI SOLDI HAI?ALLORA ENTRI,IN CASO CONTRARIO VAI AFFANCULO.GUIDI UBRIACO E SENZA PATENTE?TI FAI 20 ANNI...NON MI FREGA CAZZI,HAI ACCETTATO IL RISCHIO DI UCCIDERE QUALCUNO SENZA PATENTE E UBRIACO.Ed invece questo è diventato un paese di imbelli,di perbenisti,di garantisti di questo cazzo.



in realtà esisto trattati internazionali (non con tutti i Paesi) per i quali la pena DEFINITIVA (quindi dopo i 3 gradi, se non di più, di giudizio) può essere scontata nello Stato di origine

altro problema è che abbiamo un elevato numero di carcerazioni preventive, e un elevato numero di detenuti stranieri (che secondo me sono ben "contenti" di trovarsi nelle nostre galere e non nelle loro)


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

http://www.osservatorioinca.org/12-...lia-terza-in-europa-per-sovraffollamento.html

qua non vedo nel sovraffollamento Romania, o Moldavia....


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Ci vuole anche umanità nel giudizio. Il giudice non dev'essere un computer, dev'essere CONSAPEVOLE. Sono due atteggiamenti radicalmente differenti.


completamente d'accordo... ovvio che un giudice debba applicare la legge, ma non deve ragionare come una macchina. Sono contrario alla pena di morte essenzialmente per il fondato pericolo di ammazzare qualche innocente, tra l'altro è dimostrato che come deterrente per certi delitti è del tutto inutile. Si pensasse piuttosto a rendere certa la pena, e soprattutto che sia scontata per intero.


----------



## Vipera gentile (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Drusilla il problema è più vasto.Sono contrario alla pena di morte,non mi piace l'idea di dare l'ergastolo a qualcuno e doverlo pure mantenere....!Non mi piace che dobbiamo mantenere nelle nostre patrie galere delinquenti,rumeni,albanesi,slavi,ecc.Devono cambiare le leggi,deve cambiare questo stato,dobbiamo cmabiare noi.Affanculo questo garantismo del cazzo.DOBBIAMO ESSERE GARANTISTI CON LE PERSONE ONESTE NON CON I CRIMINALI,AI CRIMINALI COME STATO ITALIANO NON DOBBIAMO GARANTIRE UN CAZZO.QUESTO STATO DEVE TORNARE AD ESSERE UNO STATO DI DIRITTO.PRIMA SI AIUTANO GLI ITALIANI POI SE C'è POSSIBILITà SI AIUTANO GLI ALTRI.ADESSO SIAMO NELLA CONDIZIONE DI NON POTER AIUTARE NESSUNO.Quindi fuori dal cazzo tutti.Ma è possibile che hanno più diritti cittadini non italiani che noi italiani?ma CHE MERDA DI STATO è UNO STATO CHE NON GRANTISCE I PROPRI CITTADINI?Gli extracomunitari vogliono la casa ed un lavoro?bene prima si da la casa ed il lavoro a chi è ntao qui poi si vede.Vuoi venire in italia?bene sei nella CONDIZIONE DI POTERTI MANTENERE?HAI UN LAVORO?QUANTI SOLDI HAI?ALLORA ENTRI,IN CASO CONTRARIO VAI AFFANCULO.GUIDI UBRIACO E SENZA PATENTE?TI FAI 20 ANNI...NON MI FREGA CAZZI,HAI ACCETTATO IL RISCHIO DI UCCIDERE QUALCUNO SENZA PATENTE E UBRIACO.Ed invece questo è diventato un paese di imbelli,di perbenisti,di garantisti di questo cazzo.


Non vedo la correlazione fra stato di diritto e immigrati e, perdonami, ma forse stai usando "garantista" a sproposito.
Essere garantista con gli onesti non vuol dire nulla o perlomeno non capisco cosa tu intenda dire.


----------



## Nicka (11 Febbraio 2015)

Io diventerei una persona molto molto cattiva. 
Prima dell'eventuale processo sicuramente, ma in maniera definitiva dopo il processo che renderà solo queste persone di nuovo libere in breve.
Perchè veramente qui ha ragione Oscuro quando dice che Corona è dentro e Stasi è in giro...
Se comincio a dire quello che farei io passo per una sadica fin troppo convinta, perchè questa gente non merita di stare in una cella mantenuta da noi, merita di soffrire, ma soffrire tanto...


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io diventerei una persona molto molto cattiva.
> Prima dell'eventuale processo sicuramente, ma in maniera definitiva dopo il processo che renderà solo queste persone di nuovo libere in breve.
> Perchè veramente qui ha ragione Oscuro quando dice che Corona è dentro e Stasi è in giro...
> Se comincio a dire quello che farei io passo per una sadica fin troppo convinta, perchè questa gente non merita di stare in una cella mantenuta da noi, *merita di soffrire, ma soffrire tanto..*.


se temo i criminali mi spaventa moltissimo il cittadino "buono" giustizialista.
rispondere all'inciviltà con la stessa mentalità è davvero una brutta sconfitta


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io diventerei una persona molto molto cattiva.
> Prima dell'eventuale processo sicuramente, ma in maniera definitiva dopo il processo che renderà solo queste persone di nuovo libere in breve.
> Perchè veramente qui ha ragione Oscuro quando dice che Corona è dentro e Stasi è in giro...
> *Se comincio a dire quello che farei io passo per una sadica fin troppo convinta, perchè questa gente non merita di stare in una cella mantenuta da noi, merita di soffrire,* ma soffrire tanto...



in realtà nessuno aspetta fuori dal carcere l'omicida o lo stupratore per ammazzarlo, nessuno applica la legge del taglione...in pratica, a parte i casi in cui si è coinvolti nell'immediatezza del fatto, in seguito ha il sopravvento il sentimento di lasciare che la giustizia faccia il proprio corso (da qui la grande delusione quando fa pasticci incomprensibili sulla pelle delle vittime)


----------



## Nicka (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> se temo i criminali mi spaventa moltissimo il cittadino "buono" giustizialista.
> rispondere all'inciviltà con la stessa mentalità è davvero una brutta sconfitta


Mi dispiace, sarà una sconfitta, ma un mio caro non merita di soffrire o morire per mano altrui.
E viviamo in un paese di merda che non garantisce proprio un cazzo per chi della vita altrui non ha alcun rispetto e così facendo il nostro stesso Stato dimostra di non avere alcun rispetto per i suoi cittadini.
Io posso diventare veramente molto cattiva su queste cose, mi spiace.


----------



## rewindmee (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> se temo i criminali mi spaventa moltissimo il cittadino "buono" giustizialista.
> rispondere all'inciviltà con la stessa mentalità è davvero una brutta sconfitta


Un borghese piccolo piccolo dell'immenso Albertone... quando ci vuole, ci vuole.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Mi dispiace, sarà una sconfitta, ma un mio caro non merita di soffrire o morire per mano altrui.*
> E viviamo in un paese di merda che non garantisce proprio un cazzo per chi della vita altrui non ha alcun rispetto e così facendo il nostro stesso Stato dimostra di non avere alcun rispetto per i suoi cittadini.
> Io posso diventare veramente molto cattiva su queste cose, mi spiace.


certo...infatti chi compie questo è un criminale....
e non è che mettendoti sullo stesso piano tu onori la vittima, anzi.
ceretezza della pena, questo è importante


----------



## Nicka (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo...infatti chi compie questo è un criminale....
> e non è che mettendoti sullo stesso piano tu onori la vittima, anzi.
> giustizia della pena, questo è importante


Minerva, mi sono trovata in una situazione di processi lunghi oltre un decennio per arrivare a sentire dire che praticamente è colpa della vittima se è crepata...togliendo ogni tipo di responsabilità a chi invece nel concreto ha tolto la vita a una persona. 
Sulla giustizia della pena sono un po' scettica.
Ed è meglio che esca da questo thread perchè rischio per una volta di non essere del tutto oggettiva.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minerva, mi sono trovata in una situazione di processi lunghi oltre un decennio per arrivare a sentire dire che praticamente è colpa della vittima se è crepata...togliendo ogni tipo di responsabilità a chi invece nel concreto ha tolto la vita a una persona.
> Sulla giustizia della pena sono un po' scettica.
> Ed è meglio che esca da questo thread perchè rischio per una volta di non essere del tutto oggettiva.


era certezza della pena....:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> era certezza della pena....:singleeye:


Cioè, non ti ho manco corretta, vero è che avevo capito...ma vedi, non sono lucida!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> se temo i criminali mi spaventa moltissimo il cittadino "buono" giustizialista.
> rispondere all'inciviltà con la stessa mentalità è davvero una brutta sconfitta


Ovviamente le pene devono essere certe e previste dalla legge.

Il mio discorso veramente non era sul farsi giustizia da soli, perchè sarebbe la manipolazione demagogica di cui forse parla Drusilla.

Non è nemmeno vero che ci si faccia giustizia da soli: lo dicono tutti "se capitasse a me/un mio caro", ma non ho mai letto nulla, non una notizia di un parente della vittima che abbia preso il colpevole e gli abbia torto un capello (mafia/ndrangheta/camorra a parte). Quindi "gli mangerei il cuore" è una boutade che non ha riscontro alcuno.

Ritieni equo che per delitti così efferati, invasivi, ma non omicidi, in fondo "semplici" lesioni:
- finisca tutto con una condanna tra i 10 e 20 anni (sulla carta)? (gli esecutori materiali dello sfiguramento di Lucia Annibali si sono beccati 14 anni sulla carta, il mandante 20 sulla carta)
- la perizia psichiatrica possa determinare una mitigazione della pena o una non colpevolezza?

Cioè: è davvero ancora accettabile che davanti ad una vita rovinata per motivi apparentemente futili ci si inchini davanti a determinati baluardi? Oppure la verità è che anche questa volta non è toccato a noi o ai nostri cari, non abbiamo toccato la realtà e quindi ci possiamo ancora permettere di essere schizzinosi? Non sarebbe opportuno che questi totem venissero ripensati, rimodulati?


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ovviamente le pene devono essere certe e previste dalla legge.
> 
> Il mio discorso veramente non era sul farsi giustizia da soli, perchè sarebbe la manipolazione demagogica di cui forse parla Drusilla.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con Minerva. Sarebbe vendetta. Non c'è giustizia possibile per le vittime, il risarcimento economico per aiutare nel danni dovrebbe essere ingente; ma niente riequilbra niente. Lo stato mi doveva proteggere, non fare il punitore hammurabico. Le pene esemplari non funzionano nemmeno come deterrente.


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ovviamente le pene devono essere certe e previste dalla legge.
> 
> Il mio discorso veramente non era sul farsi giustizia da soli, perchè sarebbe la manipolazione demagogica di cui forse parla Drusilla.
> 
> ...


se non mi sono perso per strada qualche novellazione,14 anni sulla carta,con lo sconto di 75 giorni a semestre, fa grosso modo non più di 10 in totale.    

al netto di ulteriori benefici della Gozzini potenzialmente applicabili


----------



## Dalida (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ovviamente le pene devono essere certe e previste dalla legge.
> 
> Il mio discorso veramente non era sul farsi giustizia da soli, perchè sarebbe la manipolazione demagogica di cui forse parla Drusilla.
> 
> ...


ricordo che il padre di uno dei bambini uccisi da chiatti dichiarò, forse a costanzo, che qualora fosse uscito lo avrebbe aspettato fuori per mutilarlo.
ero piccola anche io e mi rimase impressa questa cosa.
credo che la discussione sia molto interessante nel complesso, ma che si finisce sempre, tutti, per accettare che ci sia una giustizia dello stato che mitiga le passioni individuali, un po' seguendo i vari adam smith e simili.
credo che per un altro tot di anni questi principi reggeranno.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ovviamente le pene devono essere certe e previste dalla legge.
> 
> Il mio discorso veramente non era sul farsi giustizia da soli, perchè sarebbe la manipolazione demagogica di cui forse parla Drusilla.
> 
> ...


no...ma che c'entra la personalizzazione della cosa?
a me pare che ci si indigni abbastanza anche senza essere parenti di vittime .


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2015)

intanto per certi reati il rito abbreviato con relativo sconto di pena non dovrebbe essere permesso.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> intanto per certi reati il rito abbreviato con relativo sconto di pena non dovrebbe essere permesso.


hai ragione.
sull'umanità del giudice di cui parlavi prima , invece , volevo dire che quella esiste per forza...essendo un uomo...che ragiona anche  sulla base delle sue esperienze ed emozioni 
però deve rimanere al di sopra delle parti per un principio di base della giustizia .
chi giudica non deve mai esserne coinvolto personalmente ....è ben ovvio.


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> intanto per certi reati il rito abbreviato con relativo sconto di pena non dovrebbe essere permesso.


nemmeno l'applicazione dei benefici della Gozzini,invece sto ancora aspettando che qualcuno mi dimostri che il "vento nuovo" sulla tenuità dei reati non includa anche i delitti tentati.
dove per delitto non intendo l'omicidio,ma il termine tecnico di reati a pena detentiva della reclusione.


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> sull'umanità del giudice di cui parlavi prima , invece , volevo dire che quella esiste per forza...essendo un uomo...che ragiona anche  sulla base delle sue esperienze ed emozioni
> *però deve rimanere al di sopra delle parti per un principio di base della giustizia .*
> chi giudica non deve mai esserne coinvolto personalmente ....è ben ovvio.


che debba restare sopra le parti sono d'accordo con te, è il principio dell'arbitro. Deve restare il più obbiettivo possibile, e valutare se esitano le prove oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio per condannare. 
Oltre il rito abbreviato da cambiare, anche la prescrizione andrebbe rivista pesantemente. Troppe volte è stata usata per evitare il giudizio.


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno l'applicazione dei benefici della Gozzini,invece sto ancora aspettando che qualcuno mi dimostri che il "vento nuovo" sulla tenuità dei reati non includa anche i delitti tentati.
> dove per delitto non intendo l'omicidio,ma il termine tecnico di reati a pena detentiva della reclusione.


mi spieghi meglio? Non ho capito cosa intendi.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ovviamente le pene devono essere certe e previste dalla legge.
> 
> Il mio discorso veramente non era sul farsi giustizia da soli, perchè sarebbe la manipolazione demagogica di cui forse parla Drusilla.
> 
> ...



infatti costituisco un'aggravante, che come tale si spera venga pienamente valutata dal giudice
il fatto è che la responsabilità penale è personale e va accertata caso per caso, che è il motivo per il quale non esistono pene esemplari nel nostro diritto


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...siamo tutti illuministi ed illuminati, fans del Beccaria, cittadini dell'Italia-Patria-del-diritto, Nessuno tocchi Caino, blablabla, ... ma se facessero questo a vostro figlio, non desiderereste la pena di morte per questi soggetti, seppur alla fine di un giusto processo?
> 
> Siamo politically correct solo perchè alla stragrande maggioranza di noi non è (sinora) successo qualcosa del genere?


Ti dirò Pres: ovviamente quando ti toccano i figli... non riesco neanche a pensarci.
Ma: un conto è se a me, sconvolta da dolore rabbia etc... capita tra le mani uno che ha fatto male ai miei figli, un conto è il giudizio sulla pena per reati gravissimi, che deve essere emesso lucidamente.
Io sono contraria alla pena di morte, che è sangue che ricade su tutti, essendo omicidio di stato.
Detto questo, non sono molto illuminista: secondo me certi soggetti non si recuperano più.
Ci sono abissi dai quali non si risale manco con un argano.
Mettendo da parte questi casi, io credo che per sentire che un processo sia giusto, da parte lesa, occorre avvertire la certezza della pena.
Cosa che in Italia non si sa più cosa sia. 
E ne vediamo gli effetti.


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi spieghi meglio? Non ho capito cosa intendi.


se verrà confermato l'orientamento volto a potare decisamente la procedibilità dei reati cpn massimo edittale fino a 5 anni (cioè la pena massima prevista dal Codice Penale al netto di aggravanti/attenuanti), ci saranno parecchie situazioni di sostanziale non punibilità,a meno che l'autore non sia un pregiudicato.

e non si capisce se nel novero siano o no compresi i delitti tentati.   per fare un esempio,un tentato stupro che possa essere valutato con una pena intorno alla soglia,rientra o no in questo delirio?

per quel poco che riesco a saperne,sembra che ci sia un bel silenzio sul punto


----------



## Vipera gentile (11 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dirò Pres: ovviamente quando ti toccano i figli... non riesco neanche a pensarci.
> Ma: un conto è se a me, sconvolta da dolore rabbia etc... capita tra le mani uno che ha fatto male ai miei figli, un conto è il giudizio sulla pena per reati gravissimi, che deve essere emesso lucidamente.
> Io sono contraria alla pena di morte, che è sangue che ricade su tutti, essendo omicidio di stato.
> Detto questo, non sono molto illuminista: secondo me certi soggetti non si recuperano più.
> ...


Peccato che con tapatalk non si possa dare un bel verde


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> sull'umanità del giudice di cui parlavi prima , invece , volevo dire che quella esiste per forza...essendo un uomo...che ragiona anche  sulla base delle sue esperienze ed emozioni
> però deve rimanere al di sopra delle parti per un principio di base della giustizia .
> chi giudica non deve mai esserne coinvolto personalmente ....è ben ovvio.


A parte che ne ho parlato prima io. Di umanità dico. E non è che esiste per forza. Hai scritto l'ennesima fregnaccia.


----------



## feather (12 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> se facessero questo a vostro figlio, non desiderereste la pena di morte per questi soggetti, seppur alla fine di un giusto processo?
> 
> Siamo politically correct solo perchè alla stragrande maggioranza di noi non è (sinora) successo qualcosa del genere?


Il problema è istituzionalizzare un procedimento che toglie la vita.
Ci sono casi umani che tolti dalla società, la stessa avrebbe solo da guadagnarci. Ma se diventa una cosa istituzionale poi vale per tutti. Il giusto processo lo sai meglio di me che è pura utopia. Prima o poi ci potresti finire anche tu accusato ingiustamente. E se vai all'ergastolo c'è sempre la possibilità che un giorno ti restituiscano almeno un pezzo della tua vita. Se ti hanno tirato il collo come a una gallina sei fregato.
Sei disposto a sacrificare qualche innocente, che potrebbe pure essere tuo figlio, per mandare a morte 'sti casi (sub)umani?
Anche ammettendo la buona fede dei giudici, è statistica, su cento mandati a morte almeno uno sarà innocente.
Inoltre vederlo appeso mica ti ridà indietro nulla. È pura vendetta fine a se stessa. Dà indubbiamente soddisfazione. Ma non ti toglie il problema.


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se verrà confermato l'orientamento volto a potare decisamente la procedibilità dei reati cpn massimo edittale fino a 5 anni (cioè la pena massima prevista dal Codice Penale al netto di aggravanti/attenuanti), ci saranno parecchie situazioni di sostanziale non punibilità,a meno che l'autore non sia un pregiudicato.
> 
> e non si capisce se nel novero siano o no compresi i delitti tentati.   per fare un esempio,un tentato stupro che possa essere valutato con una pena intorno alla soglia,rientra o no in questo delirio?
> 
> per quel poco che riesco a saperne,sembra che ci sia un bel silenzio sul punto


non sapevo di questa cosa... davvero assurdo.


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Il problema è istituzionalizzare un procedimento che toglie la vita.
> Ci sono casi umani che tolti dalla società, la stessa avrebbe solo da guadagnarci. Ma se diventa una cosa istituzionale poi vale per tutti. Il giusto processo lo sai meglio di me che è pura utopia. Prima o poi ci potresti finire anche tu accusato ingiustamente. E se vai all'ergastolo c'è sempre la possibilità che un giorno ti restituiscano almeno un pezzo della tua vita. Se ti hanno tirato il collo come a una gallina sei fregato.
> Sei disposto a sacrificare qualche innocente, che potrebbe pure essere tuo figlio, per mandare a morte 'sti casi (sub)umani?
> Anche ammettendo la buona fede dei giudici, è statistica, su cento mandati a morte almeno uno sarà innocente.
> Inoltre vederlo appeso mica ti ridà indietro nulla. È pura vendetta fine a se stessa. Dà indubbiamente soddisfazione. Ma non ti toglie il problema.


quoto tutto.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> No, ci deve essere la giusta pena. Se fosse mia figlia o mio figlio, prima della pena ci sarebbe il canaro


Pesante il Canaro, però in quel caso...la sua "follia" è esplosa dopo anni di vessazioni.

Poveretto. Un figura tragica sotto ogni punto di vista.
Che tristezza mi ha sempre fatto quella storia.


----------



## rewindmee (12 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pesante il Canaro, però in quel caso...la sua "follia" è esplosa dopo anni di vessazioni.
> 
> Poveretto. Un figura tragica sotto ogni punto di vista.
> Che tristezza mi ha sempre fatto quella storia.


Però è stato educativo. Ora basta che nomini "er canaro" e uno capisce.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2015)

de negri è stato l'esempio del debole e vigliacco che diventa peggiore del suo aguzzino .


----------



## rewindmee (12 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> de negri è stato l'esempio del debole e vigliacco che diventa peggiore del suo aguzzino .


Però è stato educativo. Nessuno può fidarsi di nessuno, neanche se è Golia con Davide...


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Però è stato educativo. Nessuno può fidarsi di nessuno, neanche se è Golia con Davide...


ma che due spacciatori e delinquenti non si debbano fidare tra loro già si sapeva,credo


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2015)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> de negri è stato l'esempio del debole e vigliacco che diventa peggiore del suo aguzzino .


Sai, quando leggo i tuoi voli pindarici e molto teorici,mi prende un dubbio:ma ti ci sei mai trovata nella condizione di dover reagire ad una violenza di qualsiasi ordine e natura?Desumo di no,i tuoi post sono sempre improntati al perbenismo,al garantismo,sono curioso......


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai, quando leggo i tuoi voli pindarici e molto teorici,mi prende un dubbio:ma ti ci sei mai trovata nella condizione di dover reagire ad una violenza di qualsiasi ordine e natura?Desumo di no,i tuoi post sono sempre improntati al perbenismo,al garantismo,sono curioso......


sì,mi ci sono trovata.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> sì,mi ci sono trovata.


Sarei curioso di conoscere la tua reazione e sarei curioso di consocere a cosa hai reagito.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2015)

limitati a rispettare le idee degli altri perché non sai mai delle loro esperienze e quanto possa essere inopportuno a volte il tuo tono da uomo vissuto .
non ho bisogno di accrediti per poter esprimere la mia opinione


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> limitati a rispettare le idee degli altri perché non sai mai delle loro esperienze e quanto possa essere inopportuno a volte il tuo tono da uomo vissuto .
> non ho bisogno di accrediti per poter esprimere la mia opinione


Ma infatti per quello ti manca giusto il cerebro funzionante.


----------



## drusilla (12 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> limitati a rispettare le idee degli altri perché non sai mai delle loro esperienze e quanto possa essere inopportuno a volte il tuo tono da uomo vissuto .
> non ho bisogno di accrediti per poter esprimere la mia opinione


QUOTO


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2015)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> limitati a rispettare le idee degli altri perché non sai mai delle loro esperienze e quanto possa essere inopportuno a volte il tuo tono da uomo vissuto .
> non ho bisogno di accrediti per poter esprimere la mia opinione


Tu dovresti limitarti a fare meno la professoressa....,sei tu che hai sempre sta morale da due soldi a portata di mano,sulla base di che poi?di cosa?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu dovresti limitarti a fare meno la professoressa....,sei tu che hai sempre sta morale da due soldi a portata di mano,sulla base di che poi?di cosa?


Ma niente, le solite cose, Paolo Coelho, Fabio Volo e Alfonso Signorini.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2015)

*Quoti?*



drusilla ha detto:


> QUOTO


Ma quoti cosa?questa moralizza tutto e tutti e non gli si può chiedere neanche sulla base di cosa?Sembra la detentrice di tutte le verità,vorrei sapere qualis ono queste funeste esperienze di vita...


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma niente, le solite cose, Paolo Coelho, Fabio Volo e Alfonso Signorini.


Ma un cazzo niente.Ma la conosce la storia del canaro?quella vera?e sta qui a rompere i coglioni sulla reazione del canaro...,e ogni volta,cazzo è la cassazione...,ancora non capisce e non vuole capire che prima di esprimere certi giudizi CI SI DOVREBBE TROVARE IN CERTE SITUAZIONI....CI SI DOVREBBE TROVARE.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma un cazzo niente.Ma la conosce la storia del canaro?quella vera?e sta qui a rompere i coglioni sulla reazione del canaro...,e ogni volta,cazzo è la cassazione...,ancora non capisce e non vuole capire che prima di esprimere certi giudizi* CI SI DOVREBBE TROVARE IN CERTE SITUAZIONI..*..CI SI DOVREBBE TROVARE.



mannò, era pieno di droga fino agli occhi...non dirmi che senza additivi una persona sana di mente si sbizzarrirebbe in torture di vario tipo per ore!


----------



## rewindmee (12 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mannò, era pieno di droga fino agli occhi...non dirmi che senza additivi una persona sana di mente si sbizzarrirebbe in torture di vario tipo per ore!


A metà si è interrotto ed è andato a prendere il figlio a scuola...


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> http://www.osservatorioinca.org/12-...lia-terza-in-europa-per-sovraffollamento.html
> 
> qua non vedo nel sovraffollamento Romania, o Moldavia....



sono da noi...

quanti italiani ci sono nelle loro carceri?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> mannò, era pieno di droga fino agli occhi...non dirmi che senza additivi una persona sana di mente si sbizzarrirebbe in torture di vario tipo per ore!


Sai cosa significa subire vessazioni di ogni tipo per anni interi?e quel pezzo di merda era un pugile mezzo delinquente che intimoriva tutto il quartiere,io non giustifico la reazione del canaro,però la teoria e quello che dovrebbe essere sono una cosa,la realtà e quello che poi succede sono ben altra cosa....!L'ammetto ho una spiccata idiosincrasia per i professori della morale...quelli che stanno comodamente sul divano ad elargire giudizi e opinioni...senzA SAPERE,senza CONOSCERE.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa significa subire vessazioni di ogni tipo per anni interi?e quel pezzo di merda era un pugile mezzo delinquente che intimoriva tutto il quartiere,io non giustifico la reazione del canaro,però la teoria e quello che dovrebbe essere sono una cosa,la realtà e quello che poi succede sono ben altra cosa....!L'ammetto ho una spiccata idiosincrasia per i professori della morale...quelli che stanno comodamente sul divano ad elargire giudizi e opinioni...senzA SAPERE,senza CONOSCERE.


ma sono sempre storie di droga, vessazioni legate alla droga e ai mezzi per procurarsela...

anche ai soldati si è sempre data la droga, il che spiega certe efferatezze (o che siano andati a farsi ammazzare)


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2015)

per dire: qualche anno fa un imprenditore siciliano ha aspettato i suoi estorsori che lo vessavano minacciandolo e chiedendogli il pizzo, e gli ha sparato, stop
capisci che è molto diverso?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2015)

*Esempio*

Minerva è la classica persona che avrebbe da ridire se il gioielliere sotto rapina,per reazionie spara e uccide il delinquente.ECCESSO DI LEGITTIMA DIFESA.Io invece cerco  di mettermi nei panni di un povero disgraziato,che apre il suo negozio tutti i santi giorni,con i problemi di una famiglia da mantenere,che ad un certo punto della giornata si vede un pezzo di merda entrare nel negozio e attentare alla sua incolumità.GIà, non DEVE SPARARE,o NON DOVREBBE,ma io non mi sento di condannare o giudicare chi reagisce ad una VIOLENZA ENORME COME UNA RAPINA PROPRIA O IMPROPRIA CHE SIA.La concitazione,lo stress,il sentirsi aggrediti,violentati...ma i soloni parlano....sono momenti cazzo,momenti di forte stress emotivo.


----------



## rewindmee (12 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva è la classica persona che avrebbe da ridire se il gioielliere sotto rapina,per reazionie spara e uccide il delinquente.ECCESSO DI LEGITTIMA DIFESA.


Casi particolari... un gioielliere si è messo a sparare in mezzo alla strada a quelli che scappavano.
Se ci dessero le armi come negli USA, nella prima settimana ci sarebbero ALMENO mille morti.


----------



## drusilla (12 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> A metà si è interrotto ed è andato a prendere il figlio a scuola...


ho appena googlato, non conoscevo l'edificante storia, sembra che le torture alla Hostel se le sia inventato lui, secondo i risultati della autopsia le mutilazioni erano postmorten, le sevizie (martellate) sono durate "solo" 40 minuti.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva è la classica persona che avrebbe da ridire se il gioielliere sotto rapina,per reazionie spara e uccide il delinquente.ECCESSO DI LEGITTIMA DIFESA.Io invece cerco  di mettermi nei panni di un povero disgraziato,che apre il suo negozio tutti i santi giorni,con i problemi di una famiglia da mantenere,che ad un certo punto della giornata si vede un pezzo di merda entrare nel negozio e attentare alla sua incolumità.GIà, non DEVE SPARARE,o NON DOVREBBE,ma io non mi sento di condannare o giudicare chi reagisce ad una VIOLENZA ENORME COME UNA RAPINA PROPRIA O IMPROPRIA CHE SIA.La concitazione,lo stress,il sentirsi aggrediti,violentati...ma i soloni parlano....sono momenti cazzo,momenti di forte stress emotivo.


non è un esempio paragonabile al canaro, secondo me
il gioielliere mica si è messo a torturare i rapinatori:singleeye:


----------



## rewindmee (12 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ho appena googlato, non conoscevo l'edificante storia, sembra che le torture alla Hostel se le sia inventato lui, secondo i risultati della autopsia le mutilazioni erano postmorten, le sevizie (martellate) sono durate "solo" 40 minuti.


Le mutilazioni le cauterizzava man mano, non erano post mortem...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Casi particolari... *un gioielliere si è messo a sparare in mezzo alla strada a quelli che scappavano.
> *Se ci dessero le armi come negli USA, nella prima settimana ci sarebbero ALMENO mille morti.


Ecco lì l'avrei arrestato. Ma ci sono casi e casi.


----------



## drusilla (12 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Le mutilazioni le cauterizzava man mano, non erano post mortem...


secondo il medico legale si, erano post-mortem

Lo so che è "bello" trovarsi un caso reale come i film americani, ma se è no, è no...


----------



## drusilla (12 Febbraio 2015)

"La ricostruzione del De Negri viene smentita dai riscontri oggettivi e dall'autopsia. Nella trasmissione "La linea d'ombra" Giovanni Arcudi, anatomopatologo, che effettuò l'autopsia, dichiara che tutte le amputazioni avvennero post-mortem. La causa della morte sarebbe dovuta a una decina di martellate che hanno provocato emorragia cerebrale e la morte del soggetto nell'arco di una quarantina di minuti. Nella stessa trasmissione si ipotizza il coinvolgimento di altre persone"


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*

Free i discutevo del generale.Poi nel caso del canaro è evidente che un delinquente di merda ha incontrato sulla sua strada un pazzo e ci ha rimesso......Definirla una semplice storia di droga è anche riduttivo.Il canaro era uno psicopatico,non solo un dorgato....!Cerco sempre di essere molto comprensivo davanti a chi reagisce,e meno comprensivo davanti a chi provoca le reazioni.


----------



## rewindmee (12 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> secondo il medico legale si, erano post-mortem
> 
> Lo so che è "bello" trovarsi un caso reale come i film americani, ma se è no, è no...


Ricordo l'articolo sul Messaggero dei giorni successivi, e il posto dove ero mentre lo leggevo... da paura.
All'inizio si disse che erano dal vivo...


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2015)

*Poi*

Vogliamo fare un discorso serio?Il gioiellere che spara per difendersi si assume la responsabilità giuridica del gesto.A mio avviso il messaggio che passa però non è negativo.Se chi delinque ha cognizione di rischiare un proiettile in testa,forse ci penserebbe due volte prima di fare una rapina a mano armata....


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma sono sempre storie di droga, vessazioni legate alla droga e ai mezzi per procurarsela...
> 
> *anche ai soldati si è sempre data la droga, il che spiega certe efferatezze *(o che siano andati a farsi ammazzare)


nella seconda guerra mondiale davano crack alle truppe? Davvero non mi risulta... dai, certe efferatezze stanno dentro l'uomo e al momento giusto escono fuori senza bisogno di nessuna droga.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> nella seconda guerra mondiale davano crack alle truppe? Davvero non mi risulta... dai, certe efferatezze stanno dentro l'uomo e al momento giusto escono fuori senza bisogno di nessuna droga.



le sostanze psicoattive sono in uso sin dall'antichità, nelle ultime guerre sono state usate in grandi quantitativi, ad es. dagli americani
non è che le droghe servono solo per viaggiare


----------



## rewindmee (12 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> le sostanze psicoattive sono in uso sin dall'antichità, nelle ultime guerre sono state usate in grandi quantitativi, ad es. dagli americani
> non è che le droghe servono solo per viaggiare


Ultime? In Vietnam era quello il business... Air America


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> le sostanze psicoattive sono in uso sin dall'antichità, nelle ultime guerre sono state usate in grandi quantitativi, ad es. dagli americani
> non è che le droghe servono solo per viaggiare


dal Vietnam in poi magari si, ma non credo proprio che a Stalingrado tedeschi e russi le usassero  eppure in confronto a quel periodo, le guerre di oggi sono una passeggiata di salute.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dal Vietnam in poi magari si, ma non credo proprio che a Stalingrado tedeschi e russi le usassero  eppure in confronto a quel periodo, le guerre di oggi sono una passeggiata di salute.


lo sapevate che durante la seconda guerra mondiale ai soldati tedeschi(mica tutti ovviamente, evidentemente solo quelli che dovevano fare determinate cose) veniva data la cocaina?
E che ai piloti inglesi veniva data l'anfetamina?
E che l'anfetamina, la cocaina e pure l'eroina erano vizietti di tantissimi alti ufficiali del terzo Reich?
Noi italiani, poracci, facevamo uso di grappa già nelle trincee della prima guerra mondiale.
Non lo sapevate? sapevatevelo, su sbrisciolational channel.


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo sapevate che durante la seconda guerra mondiale ai soldati tedeschi(mica tutti ovviamente, evidentemente solo quelli che dovevano fare determinate cose) veniva data la cocaina?
> E che ai piloti inglesi veniva data l'anfetamina?
> E che l'anfetamina, la cocaina e pure l'eroina erano vizietti di tantissimi alti ufficiali del terzo Reich?
> Noi italiani, poracci, facevamo uso di *grappa *già nelle trincee della prima guerra mondiale.
> Non lo sapevate? sapevatevelo, su sbrisciolational channel.



anche cognac, c'era il cordiale per le guardie, si sono sempre usati alcol e droghe di vario tipo


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo sapevate che durante la seconda guerra mondiale ai soldati tedeschi(mica tutti ovviamente, evidentemente solo quelli che dovevano fare determinate cose) veniva data la cocaina?
> E che ai piloti inglesi veniva data l'anfetamina?
> E che l'anfetamina, la cocaina e pure l'eroina erano vizietti di tantissimi alti ufficiali del terzo Reich?
> Noi italiani, poracci, facevamo uso di grappa già nelle trincee della prima guerra mondiale.
> Non lo sapevate? sapevatevelo, su sbrisciolational channel.


anfetamine e coca venivano date agli squadroni della morte, gli SD... quelli che massacravano nelle fosse comuni migliaia di ebrei. Le truppe normali andavano avanti ad acquavite, e vodka fregata ai russi.


----------



## Horny (15 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Drusilla il problema è più vasto.Sono contrario alla pena di morte,non mi piace l'idea di dare l'ergastolo a qualcuno e doverlo pure mantenere....!Non mi piace che dobbiamo mantenere nelle nostre patrie galere delinquenti,rumeni,albanesi,slavi,ecc.Devono cambiare le leggi,deve cambiare questo stato,dobbiamo cmabiare noi.Affanculo questo garantismo del cazzo.DOBBIAMO ESSERE GARANTISTI CON LE PERSONE ONESTE NON CON I CRIMINALI,AI CRIMINALI COME STATO ITALIANO NON DOBBIAMO GARANTIRE UN CAZZO.QUESTO STATO DEVE TORNARE AD ESSERE UNO STATO DI DIRITTO.PRIMA SI AIUTANO GLI ITALIANI POI SE C'è POSSIBILITà SI AIUTANO GLI ALTRI.ADESSO SIAMO NELLA CONDIZIONE DI NON POTER AIUTARE NESSUNO.Quindi fuori dal cazzo tutti.Ma è possibile che hanno più diritti cittadini non italiani che noi italiani?ma CHE MERDA DI STATO è UNO STATO CHE NON GRANTISCE I PROPRI CITTADINI?Gli extracomunitari vogliono la casa ed un lavoro?bene prima si da la casa ed il lavoro a chi è ntao qui poi si vede.Vuoi venire in italia?bene sei nella CONDIZIONE DI POTERTI MANTENERE?HAI UN LAVORO?QUANTI SOLDI HAI?ALLORA ENTRI,IN CASO CONTRARIO VAI AFFANCULO.GUIDI UBRIACO E SENZA PATENTE?TI FAI 20 ANNI...NON MI FREGA CAZZI,HAI ACCETTATO IL RISCHIO DI UCCIDERE QUALCUNO SENZA PATENTE E UBRIACO.Ed invece questo è diventato un paese di imbelli,di perbenisti,di garantisti di questo cazzo.


i criminali veri non sono questi poveracci,
ma la casta di merda che ci governa
(basta che vedi chi stà ai vertici delle banche )
loro accumulano, e il resto del paese è invivibile.
per distrarre l'attenzione dai loro maneggi,
sono disposti a tutto. anche a convivere
con la delinquenza rumena, albanese o colla
ndrangheta (ci sono territori governati da questi)


----------

